# Please spoil me the full story of the Aurelian novel



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Guys iam would be very gratefull if you write here the full plot of Aurelian with who fight who and who dies from whome! I dont have the money to buy it so all i can do is to ask for spoilers!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

why not wait for a review to come out? i think you'll survive...

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll be doing this in my review for it. Whenever I write a review for a limited product I include a synopsis of the story for those who didn't get to read it themselves. I'll do the same for _Aurelian_ once I get it.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

A bit premature don't you think? Considering _Aurelian_ doesn't come out for a good 17 or so days yet.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

*To Bane if Kings*

Black library sell almost 3 thousand copies on september 12! And now its september 30! What 17 days?


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm too lazy to find the relevant details, but the system crashed on the sale date and they withdrew the book from sale for a short time. They are putting it back up for sale in October. If anyone did actually manage to purchase a copy I highly doubt it has been sent out yet, because they will probably send them all out in a 1-2 week flurry and Promethean Sun was sealed and sent out some time after the date of sale.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, on October 17th they're selling them again. More info here: 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Horus-Heresy/aurelian.html
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Horus-Heresy/aurelian-silver-edition.html


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Anakwanar said:


> Black library sell almost 3 thousand copies on september 12! And now its september 30! What 17 days?


bro, they usually sell out the first day.

CP


----------

